
Robot captures brush strokes; flawlessly replicates painting with mixed color - chrischen
http://www.instapainting.com/blog/research/2015/09/10/robotic-painter-color/
======
therobot24
so i'm confused...what is the robot doing to 'capture brush strokes'? I guess
i was expecting some logic, math, or algorithm to kind of explain the process
but i didn't see anything. Is it doing anything more than just running the
recorded x-y coordinate route?

